# Meeting will focus on Crystal Falls forest unit



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 04 DEC 02
CONTACT: Debbie Begalle, 906-875-6622

Meeting will focus on Crystal Falls forest unit

Michigan Department of Natural Resources will host a Dec. 19 open house to provide information and seek public comment on recently completed field inventory and proposed forest management activities for the 2004 Year-of-Entry compartments on the Crystal Falls Forest Management Unit.

The open house will be held from 2:30 - 5:30 p.m. CST at the
Crystal Falls DNR office, 1420 US-2 West, Crystal Falls.

Each year DNR personnel inventory and evaluate one-tenth of the state forest lands. The information gathered spans a wide range of social, biological and economic factors. It includes the health, quality and quantity of vegetative types; wildlife and fisheries habitat conditions and needs; recreational use; and land use in and around the compartments. From this information, treatments and other management activities are proposed. The overall goal is to continue to provide the variety of values, uses and products from state lands that benefit Michigan's citizens and to ensure the sustainability of the resources and ecosystems that provide these values, uses and products for future generations.

This open house is an opportunity for interested people to review the proposed treatments and other management activities and provide input for making final decisions. It also provides an opportunity to talk with local foresters and biologists about issues of interest.

Compartments under review this year are:

" Dickinson County Waucedah, Felch, West Branch, Sagola, Norway, Breen, and Breitung townships; and,

" Iron County: Crystal Falls, Mansfield and Mastodon townships.

A formal compartment review to finalize proposed management activities for these areas is scheduled for Jan. 30, 2003, beginning at 8:30 a.m. CST at the Crystal Falls VFW Hall.
For more information, contact Debbie Begalle Crystal Falls Office, 906-875-6622. Persons with disabilities needing accommodations for the open house should contact Debbie Begalle.


----------

